# Resorts with Indoor Pools?



## amygdala (Feb 9, 2009)

We have 4 kids and all they care about at these resorts are the pools.  Indoor pools especially are highly coveted.

What resorts on the west coast have the best pools?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2009)

Indoor pools on the west coast are rare, because we have such nice weather.  Right off the top of my head, I know that Tahoe Vacation Club has an indoor pool.


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pacific Shores Resort and Spa on Vancouver Island has an indoor pool.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2009)

Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver, has an indoor pool.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Ridge Tahoe has an indoor pool, but it's not a very big indoor pool.


----------



## RIMike (Feb 10, 2009)

*Fairmont Montana*



amygdala said:


> We have 4 kids and all they care about at these resorts are the pools.  Indoor pools especially are highly coveted.
> 
> What resorts on the west coast have the best pools?



I believe they have an indoor pool as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2009)

RIMike said:


> I believe they have an indoor pool as well.



"They?"


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> "They?"



Fairmont Montana.  It was in the header. 

However, not exactly what I'd call west coast.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pinecliff Village in Ruidoso, NM


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2009)

bogey21 said:


> Pinecliff Village in Ruidoso, NM



Not exactly west coast either.


----------



## amygdala (Feb 11, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Not exactly west coast either.



That's okay! I'll take all I can get... 

Does anybody know if one of the Palm Springs/Palm Desert resorts has an indoor pool?

Many Thanks!


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 11, 2009)

I know for sure the Embarcadero in Newport OR has a pool and probably other resorts along the Oregon Coast also have pools.


----------



## grest (Feb 11, 2009)

The Arroyo Roble in Sedona has a pool which starts inside and has an exit to outside.  However, though you certainly can swim in the indoor section, it is on the small side.  The kids like swimming through the passage,though.  Not on the coast, but a fun place to visit.
Connie


----------



## JoeWilly (Feb 11, 2009)

Eagle-Crest Resort in Redmond Oregon has a large indoor pool.  
http://eagle-crest.com/

It's a great family resort. 

Here's the pool hours.

RIDGE SPORTS CENTER & DAY SPA
Call 541-923-9647

Monday-Thursday: 7:00AM-9:00PM  (Indoor Pool Hours: 8:00AM-8:30PM) 
Friday: 7:00AM-10:00PM  (Indoor Pool Hours: 8:00AM-9:30PM) 
Saturday: 8:00AM-10:00PM  (Indoor Pool Hours: 8:00AM-9:30PM) 
Sunday: 8:00AM-9:00PM  (Indoor Pool Hours: 8:00AM-8:30PM)


----------



## ricoba (Feb 11, 2009)

amygdala said:


> That's okay! I'll take all I can get...
> 
> Does anybody know if one of the Palm Springs/Palm Desert resorts has an indoor pool?
> 
> Many Thanks!



I think you will be hard pressed to find an indoor pool in Palm Springs area.

Palm Springs has absolutely lovely outdoor pool weather for at least 9 - 10 months a year, and sometimes longer.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 11, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I think you will be hard pressed to find an indoor pool in Palm Springs area.
> 
> Palm Springs has absolutely lovely outdoor pool weather for at least 9 - 10 months a year, and sometimes longer.



I remember visiting friends of my parents who lived in Palm Springs when I was a child.  I also remember them dumping ice in their pool to cool it down enough to swim in.


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 11, 2009)

Schooner Landing, in Newport< Oregon, has a nice indoor pool.

Tony


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 11, 2009)

I just checked out www.swimmersguide.com, using the find a pool section to search the communities in and around Palm Springs.   No indoor pools are shown. 

A great pool is the Palm Springs Swim Center:  http://www.swimmersguide.com/query/Detail.cfm?PoolID=2415


----------

